# What do you miss the most?



## pinkjacob (Nov 30, 2012)

Just sat here watching a film, and it occurred to me I don't know what I miss the most about my husband, 
His company: still have it, he rings me and texts me all day, staying here at night
The closeness: although he's here every night I miss hugging him, kissing him, just saying I love you
His love: I know he still loves me, somewhere within him, but miss hearing him say it
Sleeping next to him: just falling asleep in his arms or just knowing he is laid next to me
The sex: yeah, I really miss the sex, the amazing connection we had, feeling desired, sexy, confident, can't bear the thought of having to start it all again with someone else, he's the only person I've slept within over 8 years
Been a family: I miss feeling like we could take on the world together

Just want it all back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkjacob (Nov 30, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> My beautiful wife when she was her fun loving self.
> 
> My beautiful baby boy who she took away because I was very sick.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I too always thought we would make it, through anything, 
Are you getting better now? X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I miss having someone that just understands the ins and outs of being me.


----------



## pinkjacob (Nov 30, 2012)

Pepper123 said:


> I miss having someone that just understands the ins and outs of being me.



True, i know everything about my husband and him me, I spent 8 years with this man, know him completely, supported him through everything, but in the end, did it ever mean anything to him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

pinkjacob said:


> True, i know everything about my husband and him me, I spent 8 years with this man, know him completely, supported him through everything, but in the end, did it ever mean anything to him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well... as the one that left my marriage I can honestly say I am sure it did. My STBX was very supportive in many aspects of my life, and it is definitely one of the things that I miss the most about him. Having to trudge along on your own is hard, but in my case I just couldn't get over some of the past no matter how much I wanted to.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't miss anything. I'd like him to do us all a favor and chug a quart or two of antifreeze and put himself out of his misery. 

A year or two ago I would've missed something or other like his company and sex and I recall feeling that way but he's turned into a mutation of the man I once knew and loved. I have no desire for him to touch me now and can't stand being around him. He's just a smelly, vindictive, vitriolic, disgusting drunk. A piece of carrion that should be swept into a deep pit and buried. 

Next time I'll tell you all how I REALLY feel.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

He would pick up at the take-out and also BBQ.
Other than that can't say there is much to miss.
I've learned there is a lot better to miss.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

The last thing I need to sit here and dwell about is the sht I miss about him...

it's not going to help in my recovery...or keep me with my already difficult 180. Got to pass for now..


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I miss my best friend. The person I could watch and talk about Nascar with. Sing songs in the car with. Walk and talk about the future. Sit on the beach and touch toes in the sand. Watch her in her towel blow drying her hair. The smell of her skin. The warmth from her as we lid in bed. The warm touch on my shoulder when she would come up behind me. Wipe ice cream from the corner on her lip. 

Should I go on?


----------



## pinkjacob (Nov 30, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> The last thing I need to sit here and dwell about is the sht I miss about him...
> 
> it's not going to help in my recovery...or keep me with my already difficult 180. Got to pass for now..



I'm sorry, the last thing I wanted to do was cause upset, I was just curious as to if there were certain parts of the relationship people missed, there are certainly things I don't miss too. I didn't intend to hinder your recovery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Company: Yeah my wife still calls/texts regularly, as we've stopped the whirlpool, we've been rebuilding our relationship.
The closeness: Yeah I miss this, but we still have it... sort of, though it's unpleasant subjects =/
Her love: My wife still tells me whenever she can, even though I don't recipocate, it hurts really.
Sleeping next to her: Yeah, I miss her warmth, it feels weird really. I no longer have anyone to hold. But at the same time, it's easier to sleep alone then with someone. I hate it whenever I'm stuck in uncomfortable positions while she's fast asleep and trying to reposition myself lol
Been a family: Well, guess my wife and I still have that.

I am missing her more and more each passing day, but I know that if I take her back now, even if she's going to be happy - it will jeopardise our chances for healing and change to our toxic dynamics.


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

Freak On a Leash said:


> I don't miss anything. I'd like him to do us all a favor and chug a quart or two of antifreeze and put himself out of his misery.
> 
> A year or two ago I would've missed something or other like his company and sex and I recall feeling that way but he's turned into a mutation of the man I once knew and loved. I have no desire for him to touch me now and can't stand being around him. He's just a smelly, vindictive, vitriolic, disgusting drunk. A piece of carrion that should be swept into a deep pit and buried.
> 
> Next time I'll tell you all how I REALLY feel.


Ahhhhh love, it's a beautiful thing :rofl:


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

im with stella.....


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I miss being able to say 3 little words for risk of pushing her further away.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I miss his height because I'm damned if I can reach anything off the top shelves now


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

I spend all my time trying not to miss her. Last thing I want to do it is make a list. It would be a mile long probably. Instead I'd rather focus on what I don't miss about her.


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I miss his height because I'm damned if I can reach anything off the top shelves now


:iagree:

That's my only problem now, too! But even that can be remedied with a foot stool... goes to show you how easily he can be replaced!


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

I miss watching him play hours, upon hours, of Black Ops.

Wait.

No I don't.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

HappyKaty said:


> I miss watching him play hours, upon hours, of Black Ops.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

I was telling a friend the other day...

"I love the fact that I no longer am subjected to hours upon hours of stupid video games and that I no longer have to watch the kung fu movies that I don't like!"


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Eternal Embrace said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I was telling a friend the other day...
> 
> "I love the fact that I no longer am subjected to hours upon hours of stupid video games and that I no longer have to watch the kung fu movies that I don't like!"


Hahaha.

I know every spot to "camp" on every Black Ops map.

I also know the MTV evening line-up...at 31 years old.

I am so stoked that I never, again, have to see Pauly D or Jwoww.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

What I miss was an illusion anyway. The illusion of a life-time mate, the illusion of someone who cared about me and the children....My eyes are open now.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

I miss having someone fix things and help me get certain things setup in the house that I am not strong enough to do myself. 

Other than that, I don't really miss anything about his personality or attitude or how he treated me.


----------



## DeltaBlues (Oct 15, 2012)

I miss holding her hand as we went to sleep.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

HappyKaty said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I know every spot to "camp" on every Black Ops map.
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

I miss holding her and snuggling while we slept. I don't miss the emotional abuse and the selfishness that was ever present daily.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Pluto2 said:


> What I miss was an illusion anyway. The illusion of a life-time mate, the illusion of someone who cared about me and the children....My eyes are open now.




This is just what I was thinking…

I miss the false impression that I was loved, and that I mattered. I now know that I was only tolerated because I was a provider and nothing more. But it sure felt good when I thought it was real.

Someone please put me back in the Matrix. And make sure I don’t remember ANYTHING!


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Pluto2 said:


> What I miss was an illusion anyway. The illusion of a life-time mate, the illusion of someone who cared about me and the children....My eyes are open now.


I was just thinking the same thing...

There is nothing that I could miss about her wasn't either A) a lie from the beginning, B) something that she had already stopped doing years ago, or C) something I can just as easily get from someone else who actually cares about me, respects me and trusts me.



Pb.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

in a word.... 


EVERYTHING! *fixed* up until July of 2012. 

But I'm not about to let that stop me from hardening my heart and moving on. 

After long consideration, right now, I don't want anyone else in my life. WHen I was a shutout, I was happiest. No one fked with me, and no one hurt me. 

So... HERE COMES my hours upon hours of Battlefiel 3!

Here comes my Hours of Bruce Lee movies

Here comes my hours of playing pool and getting the Shark back. 

I live for myself. We are who we are. This is me now.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Eternal Embrace said:


> :iagree:
> 
> That's my only problem now, too! But even that can be remedied with a foot stool... goes to show you how easily he can be replaced!


Makes me wonder what other 'tools' he has been replaced with.


----------



## StephenG (Nov 22, 2012)

I miss having her waiting for me when I get off work

I miss having my best friend and my lover

I miss having someone to turn to

I miss having someone to listen to me

I miss seeing her smile

I miss her smell

I miss waking on on weekends to my own favorite sunshine of her face staring back at me

I miss watching movies with her and wrestling 

I miss everything and I would do ANYTHING to get it back to how it was


----------



## pinkjacob (Nov 30, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> Makes me wonder what other 'tools' he has been replaced with.


Lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

I miss my daughter's loving mom. 
I miss sleeping in a bed.
I miss what I thought was real.
I miss the real me that I gave up for her.
I miss the kind, funny, snuggly, quirky, beautiful, strong, smart, confident, honest, caring girl that turned into anything but.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I miss babysitting the kids until 11am so she can sleep the morning away.

I miss being asked to stay home from work when the kids get up too early.

I miss being asked why I would "say that" when having a phone conversation that had nothing to do with her.

Oh boy.

There be ton I miss!


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> I miss babysitting the kids until 11am so she can sleep the morning away.


Man, you got lucky! My stbxw stays up until 5am and sleeps until 1-2pm.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

it-guy said:


> This is just what I was thinking…
> 
> I miss the false impression that I was loved, and that I mattered. I now know that I was only tolerated because I was a provider and nothing more. But it sure felt good when I thought it was real.
> 
> Someone please put me back in the Matrix. And make sure I don’t remember ANYTHING!


I married an illusion. She said all the right words and I bought all the false pretense....I however was actually in love with her and have never been with anyone that played me so bad. That is what huts the most..

I never in my life loved someone so hard to find out they aren't capable of doing anything but loving for the moment. 

It's ruined me ....


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Ostera said:


> It's ruined me ....


It can only ruin you if YOU let it. Don't give him/her that power. Don't give up on yourself!


----------

